

Equate - Clojure fact management library - php
https://github.com/runexec/equate

======
crucialfelix
is this a simplified implementation of what core.logic covers ? I was looking
through that earlier today.

<https://github.com/clojure/core.logic>

[https://github.com/clojure/core.logic/wiki/A-Core.logic-
Prim...](https://github.com/clojure/core.logic/wiki/A-Core.logic-Primer)

its certainly not as easy to understand when you are starting off, but it
would seem to have more rewards to work with core.logic since they've
implemented a lot of classic logic programming.

or is there no overlap ?

~~~
gajomi
It doesn't seem to be. Well perhaps it is intended to be, but there are bugs.
Notably, the associations are not associative! If you take the example from
the docs and run

(e= :two-door :vehicle)

it evaluates to false. The implementation seems to be based on building up a
hashmap (mutable, in the namespace) of pairs of facts, with some convenience
functions and macros. If you are interested in a simple set of functions for
relational type stuff I recommend checking out
<http://richhickey.github.io/clojure/clojure.set-api.html>

